# Other > DWD/depression and the media >  Teresa May Speech

## purplefan

Extra training for teachers, an extra £15m for community care, and online self-checks were among measures announced by the PM on Monday.
Mental health experts said more funding was needed to improve services.
Mrs May's speech comes as she outlined her plans to use the state to create a "shared society".
She promised to "transform" attitudes to mental health problems as part of an event at the Charity Commission.
Young women 'highest mental health risk'
One in four adults 'has mental illness'
Politics and jobs 'swell youth anxiety'
The government says that, at any time, one in four people has a mental disorder, with an annual cost of £105bn, and that young people are affected disproportionately.
In the speech, Mrs May announced:
Every secondary school to be offered mental health first aid training
Trials on strengthening links between schools and NHS specialist staff, including a review of children and adolescent services across the country, led by the Care Quality Commission
By 2021, no child will be sent away from their local area to receive treatment for mental health issues.

Full speach http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-38548567

----------


## purplefan

Was a bit shocked to see the figure 1 in 4 adults has had mental heath issues.

----------


## rose

1 in 4: I think that's the standard statistic. 

I got quite upset by this to be honest. The focus is on children, as it has been with the things Prince William and Kate have done recently.

What about people my age, of working age like most of the people on this forum, who are desperately trying to fight MH issues and maybe even get back to work? Where is the extra support for us? I could be working and paying tax, but yet again, I am passed over. I feel like I'm in the lost generation.

----------


## Jarre

The fundings a bit of a joke £15m for a quartre of the population.....  add a 0 to it and it would be a start...

----------


## Suzi

The standard statistic was 1 in 4 years ago. It's thought to be much more like 1 in 3 or 1 in 2 in some areas. 

I think it's a start, but it's quite a pathetic one imho. Not nearly enough money, CAMHS (Child and Adolescent Mental Health Services) are a joke. It took us years to be seen for B, but so little help at all - appointments 1ce a month or 1ce every 2 months for something cbt based isn't enough and just doesn't work. 
Teachers can't do it all. They are currently meant to be checking for racism, extreamism as well as everything else. Most teachers will notice if a child doesn't seem OK anyway. "Mental Health First Aid"? What's that actually going to be? 
What about the people who are struggling now? Around the 30 - 50 age bracket? Some areas people wait 18 months just to have an assessment, then wait another 18 months to see someone - I know as it happened to me. Surely I and every other adult is worthy of the help too? Surely if the parents/teachers/adults weren't struggling so badly then maybe the children would be better anyway? 

*Steps down from soap box*

----------

Flo (09-01-17)

----------


## purplefan

It took m ages to see a health expert and i had to go private. I think jarre has a good point that the funding is a bit of a joke. If it is only £15 million, then how will it be spent and what parentage of that £15 million will actually reach patients?

----------


## Exspes

The announcements from Theresa May about the current state of the nhs over the last few days have been appalling. As each day goes past she is being forced into admitting real and urgent problems that need addressing.

From her standpoint of the nhs as a whole her announcement on mental was lip service at best.

----------


## Suzi

I completely agree....

----------


## mitz

yes me too. she is now blaming the GPs because of the severe cuts in funding from NHS and social care, it's terrible and all about privitisation. Virgin Care have won the contract for delivering NHS services in Bath and NE Somerset from April this year, and that is just the start : (

----------

